# (suche) Ü30 Gilde -PVE Server !



## Porkeltoni (23. August 2014)

Hi,
Ich suche eine Ü30 Gilde.
Der PVE Server ist egal. Ich würde mit einer 90'er Klasse transferieren und gegebenfalls weitere Klassen nacholen.
Derzeit bin ich noch auf Norgannon (H).

Ich bin täglich online, in der Woche meist Vormittags und Abends.
Ich bin hilfsbereit und nehme an allen Gildenaktivitäten teil.
TS3 habe ich natürlich.

Ich erwarte ein freundliches/familiäres Umfeld und Spass am Spiel.
RL geht natürlich vor, denn es ist ein Spiel!
Für weitere Fragen stehe ich zur Verfügung.
Gruss
Hagall


----------



## Jowanny (23. August 2014)

Serwas

Weekend heist die Ü30 Gilde auf Antonidas. (ich bin 45 und nicht der älteste  )Server ist PvE und gut gefüllt.
Fühle mich da recht gut aufgehoben.
Melde dich bei Bürschte#2413

Grüße aus Bayern
da Jowanny (auch ingame)


----------



## Porkeltoni (23. August 2014)

Das hört sich toll an. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun.
Vielen Dank...


----------



## Doenerman (23. August 2014)

Ich bin noch für Horden Gilden offen!

Also meldet euch!


----------

